# Concerned about health of 1 of my 2



## Kpwhippywoo03 (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi, I have created a profile for this website as I am worried about the health of one of my budgies. Compared to my other one, they appear puffed up (ever since I got them both this has been the case but recently more so) their tail has been bobbing up and down and they overall just look sad. They are still eating and moving around ok and chirping but I was just wondering if I could get some advice and if I should be concerned or if this appears normal. The budgie im worried about is the blue one, I will attach photos of both for comparison


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The blue budgie looks quite uncomfortable and perhaps unwell in the second and third pictures, she is molting and that can make a bird lethargic, are her droppings normal? If this was my bird I would be taking her to the vet for a check up.


----------



## Kpwhippywoo03 (Oct 7, 2021)

Cody said:


> The blue budgie looks quite uncomfortable and perhaps unwell in the second and third pictures, she is molting and that can make a bird lethargic, are her droppings normal? If this was my bird I would be taking her to the vet for a check up.


The droppings appear to be normal and her eating is fine, just put some millet in and she was right at it, going to go for some advice tomorrow, thank you for your comment


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

Cody has given great advice and I agree completely. If she’s sitting like that all day, it’s definitely not a good sign. I hope you can get her in to see the vet soon! 

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies” to ensure you’re up to date on everything! If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Please keep us posted! 

Cheers! 👋


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

You have a mixed gender pair and the blue budgie (budgie names please?) is in breeding condition.
Have you seen the budgies mating?
Is there any chance she could be egg bound?
How long has she been fluffed up and lethargic?

I strongly recommend you get an appointment for her with an Avian Vet right away.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.
Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future.
Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*

*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*
*
Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory**


*


----------



## Kpwhippywoo03 (Oct 7, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Hello and welcome to the forums!
> 
> Cody has given great advice and I agree completely. If she’s sitting like that all day, it’s definitely not a good sign. I hope you can get her in to see the vet soon!
> 
> ...


Hi, thank you for your comment. Had them at the vets today and got some antibiotics, which was better news than I was expecting. Back home and eating on the treat stick


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Glad the vet visit went well. Did the vet say why they were prescribing an antibiotic?


----------

